# Carta de Machu Picchu



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Investigando sobre la orientacion de mi carrera, Scienze dell'Architettura e della Città, osea Ciencias arquitectonicas y urbanisticas (la traducciòn la he adaptado para que se pueda entender el termino) encontrè una cosa muy interesante, primero la Carta de Atenas de 1931, que es un documento sobre teoria y metodologia de planificacion urbana. Pero mientras seguia investigando me quedè sorprendido al encontrar esto: Carta de Machu Picchu de 1978.
Resulta que en 1977 un grupo de arquitectos y urbanistas peruanos destacados, entre ellos el ex-presidente Fernando Belaunde Terry hicieron una reunion para "actualizar" la Carta de Atenas. A esta reunion participaron arquitectos y urbanistas de la mitad del mundo. Al termino de la reuniòn se firmò la Carta de Machu Picchu, que luego fue enviada a muchos otros arquitectos que firmaron tambièn (Charles Eames, Buckminster Fuller, Kenzo Tange, Oscar Niemeyer, Alejandro Moser) y quienes tendrìan la tarea de difundir dicho documento.
Lo encontrè en su versiòn completa, traducida al italiano, 42 paginas muy interesantes, sobretodo la parte en la que habla de restauraciòn. En espanol encontrè poco, pero pongo en Link para los que les interese leerla, informarse, sentirse orgullosos (yo si me senti orgulloso  ) y demàs.

http://www.geocities.com/emuseoros/Docs/CARTA_DE_MACHU.htm

No sè si les interesarà, es un poco largo pero fascinante. Y tampoco sabìa donde ponerlo, asì que lo puse aquì.

Saludos a todos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

muy interesante la info, gracias.


----------

